# Replaced old fireplace with new BIS Tradition



## wldm09 (May 19, 2009)

Old and new.  Saved ~$900 in heating and electricity this year and the house avereaged 74 deg.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 19, 2009)

Awesome job. Love what you did with the hearth in the front....excellent job. real nice look.


----------



## TreePapa (May 21, 2009)

New FP looks a lot nicer than the dated "modern" look. Nice job.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Dix (May 21, 2009)

Very, very nice job !!


----------



## gkucera (Jun 21, 2009)

From 3/10 to 9/10 (not a 10 due to personal taste differences).   I especially like the semi-tight joints, the keystone, and the color agreement.  Great work!!  I would be excited if ours turns out that well:  We will be trying to do this (first photo, though not necessarily with this model):
http://www.quadrafire.com/downloads/brochures/bro_7100fp.pdf


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful. Well, gotta go throw another rock at my ugly hearth.


----------



## burntime (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice!  My brother and I tore out the 6 month old fireplace in his new belinski and did the same thing.  He loves it!


----------



## wldm09 (Jun 22, 2009)

GeorgeK said:
			
		

> From 3/10 to 9/10 (not a 10 due to personal taste differences).   I especially like the semi-tight joints, the keystone, and the color agreement.  Great work!!  I would be excited if ours turns out that well:  We will be trying to do this (first photo, though not necessarily with this model):
> http://www.quadrafire.com/downloads/brochures/bro_7100fp.pdf



George - I showed the contractor the following picture and my wife and I picked out the stone from a local quarry.  It is real stone, but sliced thin like cultured stone.  We are very pleased with the results.  We were very pleasantly surprised with the heat output of the BIS!


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 22, 2009)

Stunning!  I absolutely love it!!

-SF


----------



## jadm (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice hearths. The stone work is stunning.


----------



## wldm09 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I just wish I had waited one year to get the tax credit


----------



## Pagey (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a gorgeous installation!


----------



## karri0n (Jun 23, 2009)

Woodsman_WI said:
			
		

> GeorgeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your setup is FAR classier than the pic you gave the contractor. Very nice setup, and the straight lines really set off the curved top of the BIS.


----------



## Todd (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice, I'm jealous, some day I need to do something like that to my fireplace.


----------



## Northwind (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow  They did a really nice job!


----------

